# Does this look right?



## Brain M (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey guys, wanted to try and color some of the spalted hackberry (we think) wood I had and was wondering if this looks right to you. These were dryed in am oven. I pulled these in a vacuum for 4 hours. About 1 hour after no bubbles, and let sit for 30 hours. When I pulled them out of the cactus juice they were really nice and dark. (Sorry, no pics. Next time I will) I baked them at 215-225° for 2.5 hours and let cool. When I unwrap them from the foil there is a ton of cactus juice on the outside of the blanks and the blanks are so much lighter in color then when pulled out of the vaccum chamber. The juice is a nice deep color but when you sand into the blanks (knife scales) they are a real light washed out color. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? Is there a way to keep the dark color in the wood? Thanks for your help!

Eta: I did not sand these yet in case someone wanted pics from different angles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Jul 31, 2016)

Was you oven preheated to those temps? I've had beat results starting with a preheated oven and doing the cure process about 180°f.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 31, 2016)

It's totally normal... Those temps aren't helping. I set mine to 190. Higher temps just crest more bleed out like that. As far as color, well... Curtis always says when you think it's dark enough, add more dye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yes to pre heated, and I'll try lowering my temps a little bit. I'm just scared to add more dye because this stuff is expensive and my dye's already look like they're black! I've already finished up my second gallon! Mixing colors eats through the juice really quick

ETA: I have been baking the blanks for about 2.5 to 3 hours. Is that to long?


----------



## kweinert (Aug 1, 2016)

Also, is this a toaster oven? If so you might want to get an oven thermometer and check the temp. If your toaster oven says 215 it could actually be closer to 275 - seriously, the one I had was *way* off of what the dial said.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris Geeo (Aug 1, 2016)

I agree with @kweinert. Even resetting the timer on mine can produce different temps. Toaster ovens are at best very unreliable as far as accurate temps go. 2.5- 3 hours should be plenty for most all blanks. You can always check to see the state by unwrapping briefly. Just don't let it cool down. Before returning to the oven.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

It is a digital toaster/ convection oven. I had an oven thermometer in there and have to adjust it according to the amount of wood I have in there at one time. I know that different woods will probably hold different amounts of the juice. I'm guessing I'll just have to pay around with it before really finding out what works. I appreciate it guys. I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2016)

I do a fair amount of a dark blue for one of my customers in a lighter wood. I'm using almost 3/4 of a bottle of Alumilite dye per gallon of Cactus Juice to get a decent dark denim blue. (I spent quite a bit of time working my way up to get a good dark blue, many test runs)

As far as the bleed out, overheating your blanks will cause a lot of that. you want it hot enough to cure the juice but not much more. I set my oven to 195. It takes longer but in the long run, better uptake and retention of resin is worth it.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for that schroedc. I will add some more dye and keep trying. Ill also mess with my heat a bit.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

I make sure to double wrap all my blanks tight as possible and cook right at 200 for 1.5-2 hours depending thickness. Sometimes longer if I feel they need it. You'll know there's too much dye if you start to see it collect on the bottom of your container. I try to get as much dye as possible in, since I like them to be as dark and vibrant as possible. Usually 12 hour under vacuum and 24 hour soak. If I had a pressure tank, I'd put them under pressure for the soak. Don't worry about all that resin leaking out. It happens to everyone.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Norman. My blanks are between 1/2" and 1" thick by 5" long. (Moslty) do you wrap them in tinfoil? When you mean 12 hours under vaccum, do you turn off the vaccum once bubbles stop and just let the pot soak under a vaccum or do you leave the vaccum pump running for the whole 12 hours? I have a harbor frieght converted pressure pot. What pressure would you suggest? 60 PSI like the alumilite casters?


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

I leave the vacuum on for the 12 hours. I'd suggest as much pressure as your tank would allow. More pressure, better penetration. From what I understand the commercial stabilizer places use around 40,000 pounds of pressure for stabilizing. No vacuum, just pressure. I use aluminum foil. Heavy duty.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 1, 2016)

Well... my pot ain't gonna reach no 40,000psi... but ill give 60 a try.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Well... my pot ain't gonna reach no 40,000psi... but ill give 60 a try.


Every little but helps.


----------

